# DiCreatine Malate Vs. Creatine Ethyl Ester



## dontsurfonmytur (May 10, 2006)

Ok, to those who has experienced both creatines... which form works better for you??


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2006)

*Tri*Creatine malate is.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 10, 2006)

Is there a huge difference between tri and di? I only ask because i can either buy bulk di or cee, di is cheaper and tri they dont sell.


----------



## ryan92 (Jul 26, 2010)

CEE seems pretty good, considering the ethyl chain helps with absorbency, however the malate is fairly new so not many studies on it are done, so i beleive


----------

